# What intermediate limbs for Olympic recurve



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

A club member has the RCX-100, and for longer draw lengths i personally think they are not very smooth. If possible, try these first before you buy them.
The MK are unknown to me.

You could look at the Uukha range (the ux-100 is known for a smooth draw, and the vx-1000 even more so). These might be a little higher price than the rcx-100 though.
For all purchases i would recommend trying them at a local shop (or from anyone who has them), especially since you want a smooth draw.

Personally i also look for a smooth draw, and love the Hoyt Quattro's (also not quite in the same price range). And i will try the new Uukha Vx-1000 in a few weeks at my dealer because the Uukha's are said to be even smoother.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

How wide are your shoulders? From the end of one clavicle to the other?


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@tmd, I haven't measured myself there, but what is your point?


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Hoogie, I also heard good things about Uukha's and Quattro's, but they are too pricey for me .


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Hoyt 720 series is a development on the F3 / F4 limb. These are less pricey and also draw very smooth. I loved my F3 (had them before the Quattro's).

I would personally prefer the 720 over the RCX-100 any day. (out of experience)


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I am shooting a set of the sf elite with a 31.5" draw and quite like them.

Lots of discussion here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2355412


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

wesel said:


> @tmd, I haven't measured myself there, but what is your point?


Just wondering about the suitability of your riser.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@tmd, 

do you mean it's short for me? Or something else?

Wesel.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

wesel said:


> @tmd,
> 
> do you mean it's short for me? Or something else?
> 
> Wesel.


Well, it depends on the measurement.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Riser length relative to shoulder width? I think the moon phase is more important than that for good shooting.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe look at the Fivics and Kaya offerings too.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Bigjono,

I guess Kaya K3 and Fivics Pegasus? Do you know how they compare to SP Elite and/or MK Inpers?

Initially I was leaning to Winex, but after another thread here it looks like they are not smooth at all. But I guess that at the end I will go with Winex, but instead of 70/32 I will order 70/30 and I will hope that I will get around 40lbs at minimum.

Wesel.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wesel -

Fortunately, any of the mid - high end long limbs will work for you.
Unfortunately, they all have a slightly different feel and we can't make that call for you.
In my experience, the WW/SF limbs have the hardest feel (possibly least "smooth"), the Samicks are near the middle and the Hoyts are the softest. 
Sorry, I don't know all the new kids on the block.
Telling you what limbs to get is a little akin to telling you what shoes to buy; IOWs they are or can all be good. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Viper,

I completely agree about the shoes analogy. The problem is that in BG we only have 1 archery store and usually there's nothing that can be tested. Also in the club where I shoot I am the only one with 70" bow - total lack of luck . That's why I ask the question here. It is interesting what you said about W&W/SF limbs - I don't have much experience, but I feel very 'soft' my current wood limbs. I compare them to my other limbs, which are KG 70/36lbs, and I guess this difference of 8 or 10 lbs is the reason. I want to have something in the middle that I can use for now to build up strength before trying again the KGs.

Wesel.


----------



## MIshooter (Sep 19, 2014)

I use the W&W winnex recurve limbs and love how they feel. I would go with long limbs because they will greatly stack if you go with anything shorter.


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

wesel said:


> @Viper,
> 
> I completely agree about the shoes analogy. The problem is that in BG we only have 1 archery store and usually there's nothing that can be tested. Also in the club where I shoot I am the only one with 70" bow - total lack of luck . That's why I ask the question here. It is interesting what you said about W&W/SF limbs - I don't have much experience, but I feel very 'soft' my current wood limbs. I compare them to my other limbs, which are KG 70/36lbs, and I guess this difference of 8 or 10 lbs is the reason. I want to have something in the middle that I can use for now to build up strength before trying again the KGs.
> 
> Wesel.


With a 32" draw you might also consider a 27" riser. Your KG 70/36lbs limbs will be a few pounds less on a longer riser and there will definitely be less stacking. I shoot 38 lbs Inno EX long on a 27" GMX resulting in 43 lbs @ 31.5" draw.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Like Viper says, the feel of a limb is so very subjective. Few people pull the same limbs and feel the same thing. With a long draw length of 32" I have to think most limbs are getting busy at the end with the exception of the Border or maybe Uukha designs. They do well deep into a long pull. With my eyes closed, I can't tell most limbs apart when I draw them if they are the same poundage. With eyes open it seems like I can. Makes me think much of what we feel is related to what we see. Meaning some labels catch our attention because they are common or popular, so we have to have them. The only limbs that really feel different to me are the so-called super curves, the Border-type limbs. Those do feel different. 

If I pull foam or wood core limbs, of the same length and poundage, I can't tell them apart. I can tell upon release, however. I can easily feel a great difference in limbs at the shot. Unfortunately you have to try limbs in order to get the feel you like. That's expensive and inconvenient.

That shot feeling is what I look for. For years I preferred wood. Any brand. That was until I shot some SF Elite Plus foam limbs. Best feeling shot reaction I ever tried. Dead shot with very little vibration and this limb, in my hands, is so easy to tune it's like driving an automatic transmission automobile. You can't screw up the tune it seems. First time I've ever found a limb I think I can't live without. All subjective, of course.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Stone Bridge said:


> Riser length relative to shoulder width? I think the moon phase is more important than that for good shooting.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@MW,

I already got the 25" riser and I don't see me changing it anytime soon. And for LH archer there aren't many options for 27" risers.

Wesel.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you measured the length of the ends of your clavicle?


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@tmd,

not yet, I'll do it later today. And why not from shoulder to shoulder? I doubt I will find the ends of the clavicle without a surgery .

Wesel.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

wesel said:


> @tmd,
> 
> not yet, I'll do it later today. And why not from shoulder to shoulder? I doubt I will find the ends of the clavicle without a surgery .
> 
> Wesel.


On some of us, it's a slight bump just before the ends of our shoulders(if there's such a thing as a shoulder), which precludes the need for surgical procedures. So in fact I've simplified it.

Occasionally I also ask for the length of the upper arm, but I think in your case it would be unnecessary, at least for now.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

One reality check should be "in stock" versus "special order" or "backordered." Go through on LAS (or other sites also to be fair) and see what catches your eye, but then see if it's actually in stock. For example, at my DW stock was like real expensive stuff, SF Elites, and then a drop down to wood/glass stuff like Excels. That was what was actually in stock that I could order today and would be UPS'd out that day. So if I wanted "in stock" and "intermediate," the choice narrowed down very quickly. Uukhas and Hoyts and Samicks and others were on the site but not in stock. If I was willing to wait, then my choices expanded but you wouldn't have the limbs this week or maybe until Xmas or beyond. Which depending on your wants and needs may defeat the point. So it became this balancing act of how soon/long do I want, and do I get what's available or hold out for what I know/want.

Just something to consider as you look around.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@tmd,

the length is about 16 1/2 inches.

Wesel


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Border cxv-wood in extra long. Mid priced limb but comparable to the best out there. 

With shipping they should be under $500. 

I draw 32" and had rcx100. You can back the bolts out and get some smoothness. Given the choice I would opt for xlong limbs.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

wesel said:


> @tmd,
> 
> the length is about 16 1/2 inches.
> 
> Wesel


27inches. Get one. Stop wasting your time with your 25".


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

If you wanna know, I use the cut off of 14". It's an estimate, it's relative, but hey, they made those 27" to be used by someone.


----------



## chad13 (Nov 20, 2014)

So I am getting back into shooting after 8 years. You are saying if you have over a 14" Clavical to Clavical lenght you should use a 27" riser? Is it just to have a 72" Bow or is there another reason for this? I am curious because I 6'8" with a 6'10" wing span I have not measured my Draw lenght since I started shooting again.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


No problem. I always pay attention to the moon. I live right on the water, high tide and all.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> If you wanna know, I use the cut off of 14". It's an estimate, it's relative, but hey, they made those 27" to be used by someone.


I may regret asking this, but, why in the world would clavicle length make any difference? Obviously overall draw length will make a difference in riser size, but when getting as specific as you have asked makes as much sense to me as determining the color of your riser based on your hat size.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Last_Bastion said:


> I may regret asking this....


And yourrrrrrrr RIGHT!

We seem to have digressed quite a bit anyway, so I'm just gonna do everyone a favour and keep quiet here for now.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> wesel -
> 
> Fortunately, any of the mid - high end long limbs will work for you.
> Unfortunately, they all have a slightly different feel and we can't make that call for you.
> ...


Viper, that's an interesting point about the relative hard or soft feel of limbs. I'm currently shooting with a pair of KAP T-Rex limbs which I think you are familiar with. How would you compare their feel be compared to the Axiom Plus limbs? Or is that still very subjective? Regards, Larry


----------



## JimB1 (Feb 18, 2013)

No real assistance for you on this but I'd be interested in the responses too as I'll probably be looking to move up to something in a 32 - 34# long limb in the spring. 
-Jim


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Larry -

I believe the KAP T-Rex limbs were the predecessors of the current SF limbs. T|For their time, I though they had a hard feel. 
The last iteration of the SF limbs (Axiom +, Premium glass/wood, carbon/wood) are just miles above the T-Rex, in feel and I think performance. 
I still have a pair of KAP carbons, and while there's nothing wrong with them, the new SFs just feel better and it think shoot better. 

Just remember, it's just my opinion.

Viper1 out.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Viper,

A bit of a side question, but what a good limb mean? Don't take it as offense, I'm still a newbie, but I really don't know how to rate a limb. I guess the materials used counts, stiffness and so on, but at the end is there anything that can be measured, besides the speed? For me - my best scores I did with the SF limbs and SF Forged+ riser so I have to say these are the best .

Wesel.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Wesel -

You'll get a lot of answers to that, but these are mine, FWIW:

1. Structural stability - the limb can't change properties during a shooting session or between sessions. Most modern limbs don't, however some I have owned have required a slight warn-up period on each session, especially in cold weather. Typically a slight change in point of impact, but group tightening has been seen.)

2. Torsional stability - how easily the limb will "twist" or bend laterally due to bow or string hand torque, ie forgiveness. The high end limbs have better torsional stability, while retaining performance (The latter is the tricky part - it's easy to add TS by adding more mass, but that slows down the bow.) TS is bandied about a lot these days, but what's often forgotten is that the the difference that makes is on a very small scale, and most intermediate level shooters really can't exploit that difference. 

3. Smoothness (draw force curve / stacking) - some limbs are smoother than others and some show early stacking at different points. While smoother is usually better, that becomes kinda subjective. The stacking part may not be as big a deal as it once was, since A. most modern limbs don't have early stack points and B. stacking can usually be held at bay with limb bolt adjustments.

4. Speed - yeah, technically it shouldn't be a factor unless it prevents you from reaching longer distances due to sight travel (and you're unwilling to hold above the target). A 10 fps spread between entry level and high end (standard) limbs isn't unheard of, and that many or may not matter to a given shooter. I like a fast(er) arrow...

5. Appearance - psychological factors...

I'm sure there are other features as well, but that's a 10,000' view.

Viper1 out.


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Viper,

this answer is much appreciated :thumbs_up

Wesel.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> And yourrrrrrrr RIGHT!
> 
> We seem to have digressed quite a bit anyway, so I'm just gonna do everyone a favour and keep quiet here for now.


Don't go away, dude. You're fun and you used one of my sentences for your signature line at the bottom of your screen. However you must credit me by avatar name or I'll go all copyright infringement on your butt.

Aside from this slight indiscretion on your part, I kinda dig you. Stay around, you have entertainment value. A rare thing these days.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

One other thing you might do, once you start narrowing down, is just google the limb name and see what people have said about it. Read reviews on the store sites. The star ratings can be a little useful but the narrative is more telling. You don't have to buy from someplace to take advantage of the posted positive or negative review feedback. Occasionally it's a crank or something uneventful like "can be bought in 2# intervals" but it can give you an idea of potential pros and cons, particularly if a critique is given consistently. For example, when I had a bad sight last year, that I bought for the inexpensive price, I found that every complaint I had about it (eg, hand tightened aperture not staying fastened) was in the reviews on LAS, if I had been paying attention.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Stone Bridge said:


> Don't go away, dude. You're fun and you used one of my sentences for your signature line at the bottom of your screen. However you must credit me by avatar name or I'll go all copyright infringement on your butt.
> 
> Aside from this slight indiscretion on your part, I kinda dig you. Stay around, you have entertainment value. A rare thing these days.


As I'm watching the clavicle discussion take place the "What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow" sketch came to mind.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Azzurri said:


> As I'm watching the clavicle discussion take place the "What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow" sketch came to mind.


Honest to God, I read the clavicle comment and thought it was a gag. But it wasn't. It made me laugh harder. You can't make this stuff up. I have a feeling the Dude is having us on, you know, goofing on us. I hope so, anyway, he's funny.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

It sure does look like:

Cast the baited hook and begin reeling it in.
Get no bites or nibbles.
Cast again.
Get a nibble.
Cast again.
Get a bite. Set the hook. 
Cut the line and go home.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Larry -
> 
> I believe the KAP T-Rex limbs were the predecessors of the current SF limbs. T|For their time, I though they had a hard feel.
> The last iteration of the SF limbs (Axiom +, Premium glass/wood, carbon/wood) are just miles above the T-Rex, in feel and I think performance.
> ...


Thanks Viper. I've been giving some thought about getting a new set of limbs and I know the Axiom + offers a lot of bang for the buck. What's your view of the Samick Privilege limbs. Larry


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Larry -

I've had a few students do really well with them.

The problem with threads like this is that there are so few "bad" limbs out there, it's kinda hard to make a mistake.
The features I discussed above, well most shooters just won't be able to exploit the benefits. 

If you're just increasing weight, the SF Axiom + or Samick Privilege are more than enough and really are hard to beat. (I've shot well into the 290's/300 with the SF glass premiums, and I don't consider myself a "great" shot. If you're over the 280/300 mark, then upgrading the riser, might be more of a priority. (That's based solely on empirical evidence.)
If you're looking for a different "feel" or are ready to take advantage of the improved TS, etc, then you might be into a different price range, and then it does get personal. 
Kinda like asking if Samick BF Extremes are better than WW Innos, etc. If you're shooting at that level, it's not going to matter, except for that "feel" thing. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Viper. I appreciate your insights, and would concur. Larry


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

for intermediate limb, the MK Inpers are a great limb and affordably priced. They are wood core and are consistent and smooth. A number of my JOAD kids shoot them once they graduate from the SF line of limbs. at $299.99 for ILF, its a great bargain. 



Chris


----------



## wesel (Sep 6, 2013)

@Chris,

10x for the input. The problem seems to be that there are too many choices currently ... and I'm just like a kid in a toy store - I want everything and I want it now.

Here in Europe, for similar price (or relatively close) you can get MK Inpers, X0/EX1 Uukhas, Winex/RCX-100 and some others, but unfortunately I cannot try any of those. So I guess I will stick with my SFs and I will ask again my coach to set my bow 'on plane' as they are a bit twisted.

Wesel.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, the Paradox of Choice. Sometimes "freedom from choice" is better than "freedom of choice".


----------

